# Package Hotel Chief Engineer



## Falcon (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi all !

I am new here, but first of all i would like to say thanks for the useful Informations in this forum.

Having in November interviews with five Star Hotel Representatives.

I am a Western Expat with above 10 years experience in Maintenance,Repairs&Safety, and would like to move with my wife and child to Dubai.

Now my questions are what is a common package in this sector p.m. Basic+ Benefits in Dubai ?

Is it common in Dubai like other Countrys to provide accommodation within the hotel compound or external?


thanks in advance


----------

